# turkey roasters smoke cube



## big game cook (Apr 20, 2009)

anyone seen or used or own on of them small charcoal turkey roasters from wal mart? there $49.00 or was. they have been reduced for some time here to $40. and $30. well i seen one sat for $20 and couldnt resist. i couldnt find a web pic and dont have my cam handy but these have 4 chambers for coals on the corners and wood can be abbed for smoke. the top opens up and comes with a basket for ribs chickens ect. there actually fairly heave built from what i seen assembling it. thought ide give it a fire up this weekend.

for $20 couldnt go wrong. any tool for outdoor cooking i can tinker with and experiment with is a go for me. anyone have a pic of these handy toss it up for those that havent seen it.

any experience troubleshooting from owners appreciated.


----------



## dysartsmoker (Apr 20, 2009)

http://orionoutdoors.com/products/co...w-it-works.php


ever seen one of these


----------



## howufiga (Apr 20, 2009)

I was looking at the Char-broil Big Easy oiless turkey fryer.  Which walmart did you get it?  were they anymore?


----------



## big game cook (Apr 21, 2009)

picked this up in bloomington illinois. they had a shelf full in the back by the lawn and garden register. lincoln had them to last night but they were $30. i didnt want or need one that bad but $20 is a steal.

heres the pics. charcoal goes in the corner baskets and they are removable.





it will be fun to mess with.

never seen one of them others. looks pretty neat.

think ill try a pork roast in this this weekend. i have a couple boston blade butt roasts in the freezor.


----------



## grothe (Apr 21, 2009)

Sheesh....20 bucks?
Can go wrong there....nice find!!


----------



## pinkmeat (Apr 21, 2009)

All I can think of is a gravity fed minion method?


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 21, 2009)

for 20$, you can't go wrong - i may have to keep an eye open!


----------



## big game cook (Apr 21, 2009)

those baskets come out so you can fill them. i was thinking slow like a uds. fill with cold charcoals and alternate with wood chips. then place 1-2 lit grey coals on top and close er up. oh and ill post results too cause this weekend or sooner the trial begins. maybe tomorrow.


----------



## howufiga (Apr 22, 2009)

I have not seen these at our walmarts. Nice! I'd buy one if there were some around me!  I just checked, 2 hour drive for me!  :(


----------



## roksmith (Apr 22, 2009)

I believe you'll find that within a few minutes, the entire basket will be burning..sort of like 4 small charcoal chimneys....I could be wrong, but I would think you might get decent results if you get a small batch going in each basket and just add a few new chunks to each basket every so often.

I gotta think the temp in there will be a little warm for smoking..but maybe not.

Not direct heat...more like a radiant type of heat like some gas grills have.

For 20 bucks, it's certainly worh a try though.


----------



## john p marshall (Nov 20, 2011)

I TOTALLY LOVE mine. I have had it for 5 years. I just did two Turkeys in it today for a thanksgiving party. Hickory chips and Kingsford charcoal and I had the most popular turkey at the party. The only problem is I didn't any leftovers because everyone ate it all


----------



## budgetbeach (Oct 4, 2012)

I love both of mine. I made "racks" for when i want to do several different meats. I took 4 steel swears and bent them to work. Wish I had a few more


----------



## big game cook (Nov 13, 2012)

i didnt use mine this summer. maybe oll do my turkey this thanksgiving in it. need to use it. starting to get a lil rust on it. bout time for some paint.


----------

